# convert down tube shifter to thumbie?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

A friend's old 8-speed thumb shifters (yes, that old!) are falling apart. I noticed Rivendell had a cheap pair of replacements for about $12. But they look cheap, if you know what I mean.

I've seen some old Dura Ace 8-speed down tube shifters on EBay for cheap, and I wonder if they could be converted to thumb shifters by using the Paul Components adapter. So my real question: the DA8 down tube shifters have a curved adapter that fits flush against the down tube. Can that adapter be removed so the shift levers could instead be installed on either thumbie adapters or bar end adapters?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I know the shifters can be removed from the base, but I don't know offhand if they'd mate properly with the Paul Thumbies. Last time I heard, the Thumbies were going up to $55; wouldn't it make more sense to keep an eye out for some Suntour XC thumbshifters? I love mine....


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*Too much monkey motion--the Rivs are fine, or...*

It could probably be done, but it seems like a roundabout way to get where you're going. The Riv thumbshifters are fine--they do look like crap, but I put a pair on a neighborhood kid's old bike a few weeks ago, just to get him on the road, and they're fine. You could also pick up some thumbshifters at almost any thrift shop. I bought a Hardrock last year for 10 bucks with a Blackburn rack, new Avocet saddle, good tires and a Cateye computer. Depending on the handlebars, barcons might work, and Rivendell has bar-end adapters for $20 that should take the DA shifters (not sure if they'll index, because I still friction shift and I don't care).


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

here is the shimano 8 speed (&9 speed) downtube shifter schematic

http://www.paul-lange.de/produkte/sh...SL/SL-7700.pdf

I'm not familiar with the Paul Components adapter. Good luck. I think for it to work you're gonna be doing some custom work which may be be a PITA. Plus to make them work better as thumbshifters you're gonna have to cut the shifter body. I'd consider just getting some used thumbies on ebay.

edit: for some reason the above link isn't working properly. go to this thread to get the link that will take you to the 8&9 speed dura ace downtube schemaitc http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=54580


----------

